# need help with my siamese fighter



## yvonne daly (May 11, 2009)

I have had my siamese fighter for about a few months now he lives with neon tetres and a female fighter 
the past couple of days i have noticed a white patch on the top of his back which has not healed over a period of 4-5 days. It looks like he has been bit but im not too sure can anybody help ????:confused5:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

This sounds like a burst ulcer to me, however could you provide a photograph of the fish.

Also could you post some more info on the tank, including the size, filtration type and water parameters.


----------



## penelopedarcy (May 7, 2009)

pictures would really help. 
and i don't think he'd been bit, it's usually the male siamese fighting fish biting others.


----------



## miaxxx (May 14, 2009)

he could have been bitten siamese fighters have to live alone else they get eaten i really wanted 1 too


----------



## jennismortal (May 22, 2009)

Pleccy said:


> This sounds like a burst ulcer to me, however could you provide a photograph of the fish.
> 
> Also could you post some more info on the tank, including the size, filtration type and water parameters.


I do agree with your opinions, it's really a good and flexible job....
Very well said, thanks for sharing.

----------------
Good source for fish tank aquariums


----------



## olan (Jun 1, 2009)

yeah! those kind of fish must live alone. you should have a partition on your tank just to separate them. never ever let those siamese meet again if you're planning to have one again.


----------

